# The Finals, Game 5: Los Angeles Lakers (2) @ Boston Celtics (2) [6/13]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God this is a ****ing huge game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're winning this ****ing game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Can we not let THIS beat us....


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24 (Jun 1, 2010)

Can't believer how terrible we played down the stretch last game.
We haveeeeeeee to win Sunday.

gogogogogo Lakers !


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mike Trudell LakersReporter

Bynum said there is a 100% chance that he's going to play. Swelling will return, he expects, after the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very, very good news.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I really don't think there are any adjustments we need to make other than closing the game with some energy. Guys who didn't play well gotta give more effort and Fish gotta stay outta foul trouble. 

if Artest can give us a 10-15 point game that would help alot I don't think thats asking too much really. 

this game is huge for both teams I hear folks in the media saying its more important for the celtics well I disagree we gotta win this game as well. we don't wanna go down with the clinching pressure on our back in a game 6. 

Bynum for 25 minutes, some more Artest mix in some good Odom and we can win easy. Kobe and Gasol are gonna bring their's. The More Bynum the better Gasol we get. 

The better Gasol we get the better Kobe we get.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm feeling more and more confident about this game the closer we get to it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think the Lakers will need either 40 from Kobe or 20 from Artest to win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

we will win..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> we will win..


Damn right! 
Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cannot wait!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Whoever wins this game will win the championship. i'm afraid.
And it will be the Los Angeles Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was not a charge


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is having ****ing huge quarter and we have lost ground.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****ing Artest

Gasol decided to laid an egg this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Artest cost us the game simply put. Lakers couldn't get past 5. ****ing awful.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow Gasol plays like a total bitch in this huge game. he didn't even play hard which is the thing that killed me. You gotta at least show the hell up and give incredible effort. 

He didn't play hard at all. 

Artest just kills me choking on both free throws. He's just been awful just awful. Can't score not guarding Pierce. wow. 

Bynum and LO basically invisible. 

Kobe should just cuss his whole team the hell out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hate the Celtics. I think they're scummy, they play dirty and they completely lack class of any kind.

But they're gonna win this thing.

Artest is too dumb. No one else is stepping up. The refs are boning the Lakers in every key moment and the Lakers aren't getting any key rebounds.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> Artest cost us the game simply put. Lakers couldn't get past 5. ****ing awful.


It's just dumbfounding how they managed to screw up in literally EVERY key moment throughout the game.

How did we not foul Rondo once at the end of the game? They have 2 guys on their entire team who can shoot FTs!!! 2!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe should just cuss his whole team the hell out.


I'm sure he'll do that on the plane ride back to LA.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> It's just dumbfounding how they managed to screw up in literally EVERY key moment throughout the game.
> 
> How did we not foul Rondo once at the end of the game? They have 2 guys on their entire team who can shoot FTs!!! 2!!!


I agreee 1000% here I mean its like we don't have any poise at all. Artest misses free throws, we can't get a damn rebound just multitudes of idiotic plays



Damian Necronamous said:


> I hate the Celtics. I think they're scummy, they play dirty and they completely lack class of any kind.
> 
> But they're gonna win this thing.
> 
> Artest is too dumb. No one else is stepping up. The refs are boning the Lakers in every key moment and the Lakers aren't getting any key rebounds.


this could be over I mean with the motivation of the last Finals fresh in their minds Gasol comes out and pukes himself in the biggest game of the season. 

I have no faith that this team with the total lack of heart and passion will prevent the Celtics from getting the ring on their homecourt. 

The toughest team mentally and physically wins and the Lakers aren't showing much of either.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe begged PJ to let him guard Pierce, according to Jeff Van Gundy. I am not sure how good of a move that would have been.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

"Just man up and play. If I have to say something to them, then they don't deserve to be champions" - Kobe

Pretty sure he's talking about Gasol and Odom here.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God I wish Bynum could play 40 minutes a night.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I just hope the team has the confidence to win game 6 and aren't deflated by this loss. Sometimes you can put so much into 1 game what you view as a pivotal game and give the other team confidence while you lose yours. 

I have no idea where this team is mentally right now. I know where the celtics heads are.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to say that pure desperation in this must win will propel us. But then again, I don't think anything is guaranteed.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Props to KG for giving Kobe his old school love. Still calls him "Kob"


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Well, there's next year right?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pissed off doesn't even begin to describe how I feel right now. Sad that at this stage of the season, Kobe is the only one from the team who shows up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we should be able to win game 6 on our homecourt with everything to play for if we don't bring it then then we're not even as good as the Cavs or magic. The formula has changed this series for the Celtics. The format gives us the comforts of our home floor and crowd to win. If not for Kobe's foul trouble we probably win game 2 so this gives us the chance to show we're a championship level team.

If Gasol can give us game 1 and 2 production I feel good about our chances.


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24 (Jun 1, 2010)

Basel said:


> Pissed off doesn't even begin to describe how I feel right now. Sad that at this stage of the season, Kobe is the only one from the team who shows up.


Seriously
I'm disgusted with the lack of help Kobe has got. They are playing like it's game 40 of the regular season.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not confident in the teams' ability. Gasol has turned back into a marshmellow, and the team in general, besides Kobe, are acting like theyre rookies.

Wouldnt it be nice if we could dump Gasol for Bosh this summer? I like Gasol, but he doesnt show up when it matters.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I knew Artest was going to miss those free throws. He look terrified.


----------

